

Scrabulous Now Officially Getting Sued - breck
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-9998723-93.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20

======
beaudeal
being a big fan of scrabble, id hate to see scrabulous go away (although
admittedly i haven't tried out the official scrabble game yet). however, what
i don't understand is why these guys didn't sell to hasbro when they had the
opportunity a long time ago?? granted, they may very well be safe from indian
courts, and have no u.s. assets, but from what i understand facebook will
probably end up taking down the application and they will be left out in the
cold.

